
Celebrate PI Day on PayPal.Me - ShayHDavidson
PayPal.Me has an easter-egg for PI Day: Just add &#x2F;pi to the profile URL e.g. (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.paypal.me&#x2F;SaveTheChildren&#x2F;pi), and it&#x27;ll prefill the amount you want to send to 3.14
======
ShayHDavidson
For a proper link:
[https://www.paypal.me/SaveTheChildren/pi](https://www.paypal.me/SaveTheChildren/pi)

